# Paph. lowii 'Oscar'



## John M (Nov 5, 2011)

I think lowii is one of the most beautiful Paph. species. This plant survived through the big freeze of 2008 and this is it's first blooming since then. It tried to bloom once before; but, I nipped the buds off as soon as they emerged to allow the plant to put on more foliage first.


----------



## quietaustralian (Nov 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## emydura (Nov 5, 2011)

WOW. That is magnificent. Fantastic spoons. Lovely colour. Close to perfect. I have a lowii in flower at the moment and it doesn't even come close to this.

David


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2011)

Great shape and colour 

I want one!!!


----------



## cattmad (Nov 5, 2011)

John M said:


> I think lowii is one of the most beautiful Paph. species. QUOTE]
> 
> I couldnt agree more, this is a very nice clone too, what is the NS?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 5, 2011)

Impressive!!!


----------



## monocotman (Nov 5, 2011)

Fantastic -award quality?
David


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! I'm surprised it survived freezing, being a tropical species..


----------



## GuRu (Nov 5, 2011)

John M said:


> I think lowii is one of the most beautiful Paph. species.....


How true.... and this one is more than beautiful, an absolutely stunning one !! !!


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2011)

Excellent lowii John.


----------



## AquaGem (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome flowering.


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2011)

i love lowii too...this is a really nice one!


----------



## physiognomy (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Great pictures of a very nice plant...


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2011)

This is a nice one John:clap:


----------



## hardy (Nov 5, 2011)

Amazing pics! I esp. like the full plant shot. Graceful and dramatic at the same time.
Simply breathtaking! Thanks for sharing :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2011)

That is a very lovely lowii! I could not agree with you more that it is one of the most beautiful Paph species.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous lowii! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 5, 2011)

Quite nice!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 5, 2011)

Wendy said:


> What a gorgeous lowii! :drool::drool::drool:



I totally agree!!


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone! This one is my favourite of the different clones that I have.



cattmad said:


> John M said:
> 
> 
> > I think lowii is one of the most beautiful Paph. species. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Gilda (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree..one of my favorites and yours is beautiful !:drool: I am soo happy for you it survived !


----------



## valenzino (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow,very nice on quite compact plant.Something say me that is not yet up to his top potential!


----------



## barry (Nov 6, 2011)

I need this one!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 6, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome -- stunning -- spectacular -- :clap::drool::smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 7, 2011)

Love the veining in the dorsal John.


----------



## emydura (Nov 7, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Love the veining in the dorsal John.



I agree. That dorsal is a knockout.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 7, 2011)

Do you have this plant in a clay pot?


----------



## toddybear (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Wendelin (Nov 7, 2011)

Quite exceptional ! :drool:


----------



## polyantha (Nov 7, 2011)

I never really liked lowii because of its growing-speed and size. But yours is very nice and compact.


----------



## John M (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks again everyone!



SlipperKing said:


> Do you have this plant in a clay pot?



Yes. It's potted directly in a 6" clay pot. It also hangs up where it will get more air and dry out more quickly than other plants on the bench.


----------



## John M (Nov 9, 2011)

cattmad said:


> I couldnt agree more, this is a very nice clone too, what is the NS?



I finally remembered to measure the flowers. Sorry for the delay. They range in natural spread from 15 cm's to 17.5 cm's; depending on which flower you look at.


----------



## cattmad (Nov 9, 2011)

John M said:


> I finally remembered to measure the flowers. Sorry for the delay. They range in natural spread from 15 cm's to 17.5 cm's; depending on which flower you look at.



17.5cms is very good and confirms this is a very good lowii. Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2011)

nice save.


----------

